# Burton Step On?



## phillyphan

No. They are supposed to be better than "Clickr" or whatever because they have another step-in, but no. Unless you are a novice rider that is not aggressive, I'd say no. But, @Nivek and @BurtonAvenger could answer better.


----------



## TorontoJosh

I'd love to try them out, but new bindings and new boots just to try?


Interesting concept, though...


----------



## PlanB

I'm quite interested in seeing if this will catch on. 

I was in the sport before/after the last time this concept was introduced (different actual technology I know) and it didn't last long in the industry. 

I will follow this trend as I said, but I have to be honest, paying for a new boot/binding set-up (or any other set-up for that matter) that's completely proprietary is something I've never been a fan of. I want to know I can swap/replace any piece of equipment with any other piece from another manufacturer/brand and have compatibility instead of being limited in my selections.


----------



## Nivek

Neither BA or I have been on them, but we'll be doing something probably in November with them.

That said, I know a fair few people who I trust that have ridden them and I have put hands on them. I actually haven't heard any real negative feedback yet. The 3 point connection feels really solid. The downfall is gonna be the boots. There are two men's options and neither are super stiff. So there's just gonna be a large portion of the market that just cannot ride them based on fit.


----------



## ek9max

I hope to try them out for sure.


----------



## MrEgg

believe pre-order is tomorrow.
Id love to give them a bash due to a disability in my knee makes binding up a PITA.

Problem is, they are going to be in short supply, by burton's own admission.
So that may mean mail order for me (No snow sport stores near me).
Not sure if I want to buy blind - but I'll be kicking myself if they do help with my disability... but I wont know unless I can try them :|


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

TorontoJosh said:


> Burton has a new type of binding coming out soon.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Burton Step On


I rode it and was very impressed. Like most things snowboarding, it comes down to personal preference. 

I'd try before you buy, but guarantee it will have a place in snowboarding. Boots are the key component here, and we all know Burton has great boots.

Hopefully it will help get more people on the snow.


----------



## GDimac

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> TorontoJosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burton has a new type of binding coming out soon.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Burton Step On
> 
> 
> 
> I rode it and was very impressed. Like most things snowboarding, it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I'd try before you buy, but guarantee it will have a place in snowboarding. Boots are the key component here, and we all know Burton has great boots.
> 
> Hopefully it will help get more people on the snow.
Click to expand...

Awesome to see this type of feedback, despite them being one of your competitors, for the greater good of snowboarding .


----------



## BurtonAvenger

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> I rode it and was very impressed. Like most things snowboarding, it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I'd try before you buy, but guarantee it will have a place in snowboarding. Boots are the key component here, and we all know Burton has great boots.
> 
> Hopefully it will help get more people on the snow.


Union Step On compatible binding 2019, you heard it here first.


----------



## Petrichor

A post on another forum made comment that Burton were leaving open the patent for boot development thus we should expect to see boots from other manufacturers in the near future. 

Personally i dont see the viability in that statement and would assume Burton will closely protect any binding or boots development for the short term at least. 

I will try and find the original posting. Are we allowed to post links on this forum site?


----------



## supham

I saw an old timer that had a string from his click-ins that ran up his pant leg and to his belt. He could un-clip by just pulling the string. He took it a new level...


----------



## MrEgg

now available to preorder
https://www.burton.com/us/en/c/step-on


UK/EU has sold out a lot of sizes already.


----------



## Petrichor

Ordered literally as it went live mid-afternoon today (UK). I was after the size 10 Ruler (grey tie dye)) and they were sold out within the first 3-5 minutes. No idea how much stock Burton has but these 'Step On' sold like hot cakes in the UK/EU online store.... 


First week of November is the projected dispatch date.


----------



## MrEgg

Petrichor said:


> Ordered literally as it went live mid-afternoon today (UK). I was after the size 10 Ruler (grey tie dye)) and they were sold out within the first 3-5 minutes. No idea how much stock Burton has been these 'Step On' sold like hot cakes....
> 
> First week of November is the projected dispatch date.


@;
Same, I phone earlier & was told it they was going live between 3-4pm. 4pm co-incided with NY store opening time (11am NY time).
I created my account & added my address & card details earlier. So checkout was a breeze.
Was worried at first as I was refreshing every few minutes & it showed everything sold out. Then refreshed again & the stock appeared!
Got me photons in blue size 9, with grey/blue binding.
& yea - think dispatch is 2nd Nov. I didnt pay the extra for next day delivery.... no point!


----------



## Petrichor

I was very tempted to purchase the Photons however i would place my skill ability at midway Intermediate boarder. Buying blind without being able to demo the boots is too risky so I have gone with the Ruler. Cant go wrong with those. I venture to France or Austria twice a year, the rest is indoor snow centres so the less stiff boot should suffice. 

Now the wait....


----------



## Petrichor

Nice colour combination. Good choice.


----------



## Nivek

Petrichor said:


> A post on another forum made comment that Burton were leaving open the patent for boot development thus we should expect to see boots from other manufacturers in the near future.
> 
> Personally i dont see the viability in that statement and would assume Burton will closely protect any binding or boots development for the short term at least.
> 
> I will try and find the original posting. Are we allowed to post links on this forum site?


My info from Burton is the same. Burton gets a rap for being money grabbers with their proprietary tech, which is more a carryover from the old days. Channel has always been open source. And now so is Step On boots. Bindings I'm not sure, I wanna say they are under licsence.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Hopefully it will help get more people on the snow.


And keeping them on it longer too. I would love to see as many riders over 60 keeping at it as I see on skis.


----------



## MrEgg

Wow, all colours/styles in EU sold out!


----------



## jstar

Cool, I can't wait to use a leash again.


----------



## Skindakota

I've read a bunch about the new set in bindings. Burton said they dumped a ton of money into research and development. I hope they live up to the what they said they would be. Also, I read that its quite difficult to pop out of the bindings.


----------



## snowklinger

supham said:


> I saw an old timer that had a string from his click-ins that ran up his pant leg and to his belt. He could un-clip by just pulling the string. He took it a new level...


seems like hes just asking to get his dick ripped off.

i wonder if US sales are following the popularity in EU and if these sellouts are related to rental division purchases or simply from a consumer market.

makes sense that rentals are gonna buy these by the asston but all these consumer level purchases just waiting for this to come to market? I'm not feeling it with anybody I know, I'll have to check in with my local snowsports superstore.

I didnt even realize we had that many snowboarders. Maybe they only gave retailers 10 pair. Curious

Probably gonna move boot world to Rulers this year; sidenoted.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

BurtonAvenger said:


> Union Step On compatible binding 2019, you heard it here first.


Not happening.


----------



## Fiddsy

Guy from our local store product demo'd them and loved them..
Certainly didn't have anything bad to say..
Was tempted to buy them as was looking at replacing my boots and bindings but bought genesis x and nitro team tls boots instead!
Would have been nice when resort riding and keeping up with my mates who use the flows!
Just have to catch them on the down instead!


----------



## Petrichor

snowklinger said:


> i wonder if US sales are following the popularity in EU and if these sellouts are related to rental division purchases or simply from a consumer market.
> 
> makes sense that rentals are gonna buy these by the asston but all these consumer level purchases just waiting for this to come to market?
> I didnt even realize we had that many snowboarders. Maybe they only gave retailers 10 pair. Curious
> 
> sidenoted.


Retailers have been allocated limited numbers. Ellis Brigham (large outdoor adventure stores in the UK) have been allocated per store a boot/binding combination of each model and size only. Yes, just one of each boot size. :surprise:

As for the hire industry, surely it would be risky venture to purchase 'Step On' when a new technology is in its infancy. What did the industry do when the 'Step In' systems were released?


----------



## 70'sskater

Petrichor said:


> Retailers have been allocated limited numbers. Ellis Brigham (large outdoor adventure stores in the UK) have been allocated per store a boot/binding combination of each model and size only. Yes, just one of each boot size. :surprise:
> 
> As for the hire industry, surely it would be risky venture to purchase 'Step On' when a new technology is in its infancy. What did the industry do when the 'Step In' systems were released?


.
What did the industry do when the 'Step In' systems were released?[/QUOTE]

22 years ago or so the industry just sold the crappy step-ins. The Burtons, Clickers, Switch, Salomon Pilot which never made it to market, plus a couple others were easily available to anyone who wanted to drop down the money. Burton is trying to make it seem like there is this great demand. Kinda like a nightclub making people stand outside in a long line, like its the happening place to be. Will step-ons be the happening thing this winter maybe, maybe not.


----------



## MrEgg

Maybe Burton will do it better this time by licensing the boot. They would still have a monopoly on the binding.
However, at least people are not tied to one manufacturer of boot.

I also guess a lot of people dont have money to drop on both a new & binding the same season.

Its going to be a niche market - and Burton did state it was going to be in limited supply.

My reason for getting them is due to a disability. I kinda have 'foot drop' but in my knee & I struggle to get pressure down in the heel of my foot - so it takes me ages to bind up.


----------



## 70'sskater

MrEgg said:


> .
> 
> My reason for getting them is due to a disability. I kinda have 'foot drop' but in my knee & I struggle to get pressure down in the heel of my foot - so it takes me ages to bind up.


 I hope these work for you and make your time on the mountain enjoyable. I sort of understand what you might be going through.


----------



## ctoma

MrEgg said:


> My reason for getting them is due to a disability. I kinda have 'foot drop' but in my knee & I struggle to get pressure down in the heel of my foot - so it takes me ages to bind up.


I hope this works for you and maximizes your time on the mountain.


----------



## Jonny C

I think it's a great product. The problem is that the current Burton Marketing is strong in the US not worldwide so the success of the of this binding will be a bit limited. 
I can ensure that this would be a sure success in the European and Japanese market but they just dont have the "machine" in place to advertise this properly.
It's a shame because this system would surprise a lot of disbelievers.


----------



## N-Y

New rider myself... started last year... didn't buy board, boots/bindings.... Was waiting on this release for boots/bidings, they look very promising, read a lot of reviews, all promising, haven't seen anything negative about them.


----------



## ek9max

Well I missed the pre-order. But I got a buddy that will let me know when they land at the local store.


----------



## Jonny C

N-Y said:


> New rider myself... started last year... didn't buy board, boots/bindings.... Was waiting on this release for boots/bidings, they look very promising, read a lot of reviews, all promising, haven't seen anything negative about them.



This is a great setup for slopes / resorts. Cannot use this on the backcountry because you can't simply strap in.


----------



## Seppuccu

I guess I might be able to pick up a pair of heavily discounted Flow bindings later this season.


----------



## SGboarder

Jonny C said:


> This is a great setup for slopes / resorts. Cannot use this on the backcountry because you can't simply strap in.


The guy is a beginner, so not going to do much backcountry riding.
And anyway, the stepons work perfectly fine in the in the backcountry.


----------



## Jonny C

SGboarder said:


> The guy is a beginner, so not going to do much backcountry riding.
> And anyway, the stepons work perfectly fine in the in the backcountry.


True about the beginner part. Just did an additional comment. But think about the scenario if you fall down on the backcountry, in deep powder on an average steep descent, and you want to strap on to your board. With these step-ins, tell me step by step how would you do it?
I didn't test these yet but from all the videos I've seen, you require some pressure on a leveraged terrain to be able to strap on to the board. I really cant see how this is a system that would work on those conditions. But if you find some video of a guy that already achieved this, then I will also support what you are saying.


----------



## SGboarder

Jonny C said:


> True about the beginner part. Just did an additional comment. But think about the scenario if you fall down on the backcountry, in deep powder on an average steep descent, and you want to strap on to your board. With these step-ins, tell me step by step how would you do it?
> I didn't test these yet but from all the videos I've seen, you require some pressure on a leveraged terrain to be able to strap on to the board. I really cant see how this is a system that would work on those conditions. But if you find some video of a guy that already achieved this, then I will also support what you are saying.


We never had any real problems strapping in (stepping on?) even in deep japow. The engagement is heel-to-toe (opposite of ski bindings) and the heel part does not take much pressure - some slightly compacted powder was enough resistance. I guess you also just hold onto the highback but we never had to try that. After that you just push the toes down and the 'nobs' engage.


----------



## akulas

Seppuccu said:


> I guess I might be able to pick up a pair of heavily discounted Flow bindings later this season.


I strongly advise you not to get flows ever ever EVER. I bought some because I'm the only one who doesn't ski in my group figured it would be quick and easy. The cable snapped the first time out and Flow said even though they were brand new because they were an older model they cant count under warranty. They're also just completely unresponsive.


----------



## Nivek

How old were they?


----------



## akulas

Nivek said:


> How old were they?


I bought them summer of 2016 and they were the 2014 model. But I had bought them brand new still in the box and registered all the warranty information online as soon as I got them. I called the company and fought with them on the phone and over email. It was such a big headache. They told me I would just have to buy a new cable but changing that wasn't a walk in the park either. I ditched them for a pair of Rome bindings and never looked back.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

An alternative to Burton's Step On. Same thing but can go up hill and BC :hairy:


----------



## Nivek

The last time I saw a cable break was on a pair that were probably 10 years old. Not a common issue. Your problems with response means you never had them set up properly. As long as you dont buy the cheapos they are by far the quickest edge to edge bindings. 

As for the bad warranty service, I'm not saying you were a dick, but it's always been my experience that the type of response you got usually follows a warranty request with the attitude of "your product sucks, it broke, fix it, I'm pissed" and I'm rarely shocked by a brand's "poor" response to that tone. Again, only you know how you handled it, but by your quick and scathing remarks here, that comes across as how you attempted the warranty. On top of all that, they make thousands of bindings and deal with their reasonable share of warranty claims, you are a single sample. I've been on Flow for 6 years and probably 8 or 9 bindings including samples, never had a single issue. So just considering you and I alone that drops your issue down to 10%. Add in all the other people here and all the people I've sold flows to without issue you get pushed down to probably 0.01%. Can you really be that dead set and them being a poor product/brand?


----------



## akulas

Nivek said:


> The last time I saw a cable break was on a pair that were probably 10 years old. Not a common issue. Your problems with response means you never had them set up properly. As long as you dont buy the cheapos they are by far the quickest edge to edge bindings.
> 
> As for the bad warranty service, I'm not saying you were a dick, but it's always been my experience that the type of response you got usually follows a warranty request with the attitude of "your product sucks, it broke, fix it, I'm pissed" and I'm rarely shocked by a brand's "poor" response to that tone. Again, only you know how you handled it, but by your quick and scathing remarks here, that comes across as how you attempted the warranty. On top of all that, they make thousands of bindings and deal with their reasonable share of warranty claims, you are a single sample. I've been on Flow for 6 years and probably 8 or 9 bindings including samples, never had a single issue. So just considering you and I alone that drops your issue down to 10%. Add in all the other people here and all the people I've sold flows to without issue you get pushed down to probably 0.01%. Can you really be that dead set and them being a poor product/brand?


I absolutely understand what you're saying. I actually called the company after I had sent pictures into the warranty service and had gotten a response back saying "we can't fix old models" I never accused them and was really really understanding about it. Weird things happen all the time. I work in customer service and I know what it's like to be on the other end of those calls. I did buy them through a shop I don't usually go to and they were even less helpful. I had called and talked to several people all of them telling me they couldn't even send me the cable to fix them and just giving me links on how to buy them and where to get them. It was a situation where my call kept being transferred to other departments who would transfer me to someone else in and endless circle. I know plenty of people who have had amazing luck but just as many people who have all had similar issues. I guess it comes down to preference and good for you for being able to ride them however they just cant work for everyone. I switched up back to strapping in and it could be because I have a pretty narrow foot and like my bindings pretty tight so I just couldn't adjust the fit specifically for my boot.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Anyone know if Burton plans on releasing a wide version of either boot?

Sadly a lack of wide options has put me on the outside.


----------



## ek9max

Went to the local store today and tried on some burton photons. They were really comfortable so I decided to get a photon step in. 

The store said that I should have them within 2 weeks. They will have them, but can't sell online until after nov second.


----------



## Paul Lower

Let us know your review once you ride them. I?m interested to try them some time, they look like they?ll be pretty decent as an everyday, general purpose shredding setup from the get go with the current options they have out. But I expect them to fine tune them over the next few seasons and come out with more boot options as well. I can?t say I?ve ever strongly felt the need for quicker bindings but I can see the appeal of being able to just step your foot in as you ride off the chair, particularly if you?re on a solo shred mission. if you?re with a crew, then you?ll just be standing around waiting for the last to be ready anyway


----------



## ek9max

Paul Lower said:


> Let us know your review once you ride them. I?m interested to try them some time, they look like they?ll be pretty decent as an everyday, general purpose shredding setup from the get go with the current options they have out. But I expect them to fine tune them over the next few seasons and come out with more boot options as well. I can?t say I?ve ever strongly felt the need for quicker bindings but I can see the appeal of being able to just step your foot in as you ride off the chair, particularly if you?re on a solo shred mission. if you?re with a crew, then you?ll just be standing around waiting for the last to be ready anyway




Yea I'll for sure let you guys know my thoughts after a week or so on them early November. I may loves them or I may hate them. 

I didn't see a need for them either, but I figured that if they could be as good as regular bindings in almost everyday, and be more convenient, then why not?? 

But i'm one of those weirdos that has to have new gear every season and have the latest toys right away.


----------



## 70'sskater

ek9max said:


> Went to the local store today and tried on some burton photons. They were really comfortable so I decided to get a photon step in.
> 
> The store said that I should have them within 2 weeks. They will have them, but can't sell online until after nov second.


.
I understand you just tried them on in the shop, but how stiff were the boots? Could you compare them to another boot?


----------



## ek9max

70'sskater said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the local store today and tried on some burton photons. They were really comfortable so I decided to get a photon step in.
> 
> The store said that I should have them within 2 weeks. They will have them, but can't sell online until after nov second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I understand you just tried them on in the shop, but how stiff were the boots? Could you compare them to another boot?
Click to expand...

I only tried on the regular photon boots for a comfort check. They don?t have the step on models in yet. I?ll let you know when I get the real ones in a week or so.


----------



## tokyo_dom

akulas said:


> I absolutely understand what you're saying. I actually called the company after I had sent pictures into the warranty service and had gotten a response back saying "we can't fix old models" I never accused them and was really really understanding about it. Weird things happen all the time. I work in customer service and I know what it's like to be on the other end of those calls. I did buy them through a shop I don't usually go to and they were even less helpful. I had called and talked to several people all of them telling me they couldn't even send me the cable to fix them and just giving me links on how to buy them and where to get them. It was a situation where my call kept being transferred to other departments who would transfer me to someone else in and endless circle. I know plenty of people who have had amazing luck but just as many people who have all had similar issues. I guess it comes down to preference and good for you for being able to ride them however they just cant work for everyone. I switched up back to strapping in and it could be because I have a pretty narrow foot and like my bindings pretty tight so I just couldn't adjust the fit specifically for my boot.



Weird, because i emailed them to complain about my cable having frayed. I bought the bindings on Japanese auction site, so i didnt even get a proper receipt, and they were a 2yr old model. But when i sent them (the US support site!) the pics they were super helpful and sent a replacement cable to a friend of mine in the US (who brought them to me next time he came to Japan).

I am wondering if the model you had was so old they didnt have any spare parts available for it?


----------



## akulas

tokyo_dom said:


> Weird, because i emailed them to complain about my cable having frayed. I bought the bindings on Japanese auction site, so i didnt even get a proper receipt, and they were a 2yr old model. But when i sent them (the US support site!) the pics they were super helpful and sent a replacement cable to a friend of mine in the US (who brought them to me next time he came to Japan).
> 
> I am wondering if the model you had was so old they didnt have any spare parts available for it?


That is highly possible. It's also quite possible that considering it was a women's product they may have been manufactured differently. That tends to be a huge issue when comparing womens snowboarding products to mens. They try to make things lighter and in return sometimes the quality suffers. I don't know though, they were flow Venus bindings which were the 2014 models and I made the clain in 2016 so I would think they would have been able to do something? but it was just a big head ache and they made me feel as though I was a big head ache to them also. It even too them 48 days to email me back. It was really untimely. I had also called several times trying to find out if maybe my pictures weren't downloading or something and they just said they would get to it when they had time.


----------



## MrEgg

My boots & bindings have been shipped.
Just had an email from UPS
This message was sent to you at the request of BURTON SPORTARTIKEL GMBH to notify you that the shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS.

Scheduled Delivery:	27/10/2017

:surprise::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Petrichor

Same here..... :wink:

Coming tomorrow.


----------



## Petrichor

The first negative review i noticed on Youtube last week ;


----------



## ek9max

Petrichor said:


> The first negative review i noticed on Youtube last week ;


This guys is wearing the wrong boot size...... he said he?s a 9 but had to go up in size for some reason. I tried on the slx, ion, photon in a 9. Bought a photon Step on in a 9 and fits great. 

Maybe this guys foot is wider or something.


----------



## Petrichor

Articles i read in reference to sizing is that there should be no change to a 'Step On' measure compared to other Burton boots.


----------



## Nivek

That dude is a moron. He couldn't get in and had to sit down? Seriously? And heavy? I've had these in hand, total they might be a touch heavier than standard Cartel and Photon, the strap equivalents, but not by much. And he kept mentioning a lack of response, he rides the fucking Drivers and GenX. A damn near ski boot and a carbon/nylon binding. No shit a Photon and Cartel won't quite compare. This is why no nothing's shouldn't be doing reviews.


----------



## MrEgg

Nivek said:


> That dude is a moron. He couldn't get in and had to sit down? Seriously? And heavy? I've had these in hand, total they might be a touch heavier than standard Cartel and Photon, the strap equivalents, but not by much. And he kept mentioning a lack of response, he rides the fucking Drivers and GenX. A damn near ski boot and a carbon/nylon binding. No shit a Photon and Cartel won't quite compare. This is why no nothing's shouldn't be doing reviews.


he prob just stood to someones board & done a video. didnt see his feet/boots or any attempt to use the equipement.


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> That dude is a moron. He couldn't get in and had to sit down? Seriously? And heavy? I've had these in hand, total they might be a touch heavier than standard Cartel and Photon, the strap equivalents, but not by much. And he kept mentioning a lack of response, he rides the fucking Drivers and GenX. A damn near ski boot and a carbon/nylon binding. No shit a Photon and Cartel won't quite compare. This is why no nothing's shouldn't be doing reviews.


Agreed. My photon step on binding by itself is a touch lighter than a pair of 17' winged malivita that I have lying around. And the boots feel like normal weighted boots..... So they were VERY close in weight, if not lighter IMO.


----------



## GDimac

Nivek said:


> That dude is a moron. He couldn't get in and had to sit down? Seriously? And heavy? I've had these in hand, total they might be a touch heavier than standard Cartel and Photon, the strap equivalents, but not by much. And he kept mentioning a lack of response, he rides the fucking Drivers and GenX. A damn near ski boot and a carbon/nylon binding. No shit a Photon and Cartel won't quite compare. This is why no nothing's shouldn't be doing reviews.


One good thing I took away from that vid, is how beautiful that topsheet looks on the new FA :grin:. Damn she looks good in the sun loll.

Read some of the comments in the vid. Similar reception as to those here, specially the Driver/Gen X sentiment haha.


----------



## basser

GDimac said:


> One good thing I took away from that vid, is how beautiful that topsheet looks on the new FA :grin:. Damn she looks good in the sun loll.
> 
> Read some of the comments in the vid. Similar reception as to those here, specially the Driver/Gen X sentiment haha.


I was literally thinking the same thing. Looks so fresh I now want to buy a FA again, but I really don't need it.


----------



## GDimac

basser said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> One good thing I took away from that vid, is how beautiful that topsheet looks on the new FA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn she looks good in the sun loll.
> 
> Read some of the comments in the vid. Similar reception as to those here, specially the Driver/Gen X sentiment haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I was literally thinking the same thing. Looks so fresh I now want to buy a FA again, but I really don't need it.
Click to expand...

Loll ditto to that as well.


----------



## ek9max

I was thinking the same thing. Thankfully I picked up a new 17/18 flight attendant! Along with a process off axis. Can?t wait for the snow!! 10 days till the season starts here.


----------



## Paul Lower

Lol, ?they were so heavy, the weight was affecting my turns? WT actual F? You totally called it Nivek.


----------



## sush1

In the house.com video of them guf steps in so easily, looks a little more tricky to take off. I can't see how sitting down would help anyway if it's all about pushing weight through the click-y parts.

Also that guy takes soooo long to make his points.


----------



## ek9max

sush1 said:


> In the house.com video of them guf steps in so easily, looks a little more tricky to take off. I can't see how sitting down would help anyway if it's all about pushing weight through the click-y parts.
> 
> Also that guy takes soooo long to make his points.


Stepping out is SUPER easy once you get the motion of pulling your heel up first before your toes. I was worried about the exiting from videos i've seen online until I tried them. 

There is one video of Matt guff standing next to a burton employee talking about them. If you watch the burton guy, he gets in and out so well. Like he's done in a million time.


----------



## MrEgg

they have arrived. going to try them out. Bit of an issue with my heal in the boot atm.
I have high arches & cavus feet - so it was expected. Need to dig out some new heal wedges I have.


----------



## N-Y

MrEgg said:


> they have arrived. going to try them out. Bit of an issue with my heal in the boot atm.
> I have high arches & cavus feet - so it was expected. Need to dig out some new heal wedges I have.


where have they arrived?


----------



## MrEgg

N-Y said:


> where have they arrived?


At my house! delivered by UPS 
shipped from Germany on the 25th & delivered this morning direct from Burton


----------



## N-Y

Nice... which boot did you get?... looking forward to hearing your review on them


----------



## Petrichor

Arrived yesterday, No issue at all with engage/disengage the boot from binding. Very simple. 

Giving them a test run (indoor) later today.


----------



## ek9max

Just played around with them more today. Boots are breaking in nicely and are becoming super comfy. 

Getting in and out is so easy now. I was even trying to try to step on without looking (as if skating off the lift) got pretty easy. 

And getting out of them is SOOO easy when you get the hang of it. 

I even tried to put them on while sitting down a couple times. This was harder than regular bindings. But not really hard. I did however find it a bit harder to get the heel 100% in while sitting. So you?d have to get up and give em a good stomp. Something that might be hard in deep snow.


----------



## SGboarder

sush1 said:


> I can't see how sitting down would help anyway if it's all about pushing weight through the click-y parts.


One of the key aspects of the StepOn system that makes it different from traditional 'clicker' style bindings is that the heel lock is *not* a click-y but more like a ratchet that continues to tighten. So sitting down relaly makes no difference or certainly doesn't help.


----------



## ek9max

SGboarder said:


> One of the key aspects of the StepOn system that makes it different from traditional 'clicker' style bindings is that the heel lock is *not* a click-y but more like a ratchet that continues to tighten.


It looks like there's only 2 "stages" One to get you attached, and a 2nd stage that LOCKS you down. 

When you get in the first stage your boot is pretty loosely connected (while not worried at all that it will pop loose) and I think response it highly compromised in that stage.


----------



## SGboarder

ek9max said:


> It looks like there's only 2 "stages" One to get you attached, and a 2nd stage that LOCKS you down.
> 
> When you get in the first stage your boot is pretty loosely connected (while not worried at all that it will pop loose) and I think response it highly compromised in that stage.


For sure. But the point that you're already connected at stage 1 *and* that stage 2 will engage when you step down/put weight on it.


----------



## 70'sskater

How stiff are the Photon boots? I have some Ions can anyone compare the two? Or compare the Photon to some other boot? Can any of you guys feel any pressure points where the boot attaches on the sides?
Thanks


----------



## ek9max

70'sskater said:


> How stiff are the Photon boots? I have some Ions can anyone compare the two? Or compare the Photon to some other boot? Can any of you guys feel any pressure points where the boot attaches on the sides?
> Thanks


If the ion is a 7-8. The photon is a 6.5-7.5 IMO

I do not feel any pressure points at all so far.


----------



## GDimac

ek9max said:


> If the ion is a 7-8. The photon is a 6.5-7.5 IMO
> 
> I do not feel any pressure points at all so far.


If we're talking the regular Photons & Ion, I agree with this rating as well as I owned both this past winter. Both great in their own way, Ions are super responsive and you can def feel the stiffness right away. Want to get the Red Wing version at some point as I'm really curious as to how much more comfy the leather versions feel. Though regular price on them are a little ridic right now esp for us here in Canada, going for approx $650 CAD, the cost of some boards LOL :surprise:. Photons are still pretty solid and are a good blend of response and comfort. They've also made me a believer of the BOA system, which is by far my fave of the 3 lacing systems now that I've had all 3, super fast and easy to adjust.


----------



## 70'sskater

ek9max said:


> If the ion is a 7-8. The photon is a 6.5-7.5 IMO
> 
> I do not feel any pressure points at all so far.


.
I went and tried on the Photon boots today. They are stiff enough for me so I bought them. When I got home and was looking closer at the bindings I did notice this one screw on the inside of each highback that sticks out a little, wondering if it might dig into the boots. Does everyone else's bindings look like this?
.
Just re-read the manual that is to adjust the forward lean so i guess I can screw it down.
It helps to read the manual I guess. Never seen a design like this.


----------



## MrEgg

70'sskater said:


> .
> I went and tried on the Photon boots today. They are stiff enough for me so I bought them. When I got home and was looking closer at the bindings I did notice this one screw on the inside of each highback that sticks out a little, wondering if it might dig into the boots. Does everyone else's bindings look like this?
> .
> Just re-read the manual that is to adjust the forward lean so i guess I can screw it down.
> It helps to read the manual I guess. Never seen a design like this.


The screw is to adjust the highback for forward lean





https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=17&v=iX_bbcqXLC8

https://www.burton.com/blogs/the-burton-blog/how-to-burton-step-on/
3rd video down


----------



## CelliniKS

I got my Ruler SO's on Thursday. I've been feeling them out on the carpet a bit. There is definitely a pressure point on my pinky toe area where the outer cleat is when connected to the binding. Does anyone know of any good socks with extra padding in that area, or tips for dealing with pressure points in boots?


----------



## 70'sskater

CelliniKS said:


> I got my Ruler SO's on Thursday. I've been feeling them out on the carpet a bit. There is definitely a pressure point on my pinky toe area where the outer cleat is when connected to the binding. Does anyone know of any good socks with extra padding in that area, or tips for dealing with pressure points in boots?


.
Are you trying them on with thick or thin socks? Thin socks is the way to go. If there is still a pressure point there you may want to go see a good boot fitter. They can punch out the shell to give you more room but not sure they can do it where the attach point is as it might affect how the binding engages and releases.
Usually boot fitters prefer you ride a few days in them before they make any mods.


----------



## CelliniKS

I'm trying them with mid-weight snowboard socks. It's not too bad, but yeah I will need to ride in them a couple days to see if it corrects itself. It just kind of feels like if it was a tad bit softer there, then I wouldn't feel it.


----------

